# The Disneyland Hotel FAQ & Information Thread



## richard3330

<font size=8><marquee direction="right" align="middle" behavior="alternate"><font color=red>The Disneyland Hotel</font></font></marquee>
<font size=5><marquee direction="right" align="middle" behavior="alternate"><font color=red>*4 stars+* *Deluxe* </font></font></marquee>

<font size=2>The Disneyland Hotel is situated directly over the entrance to The Disneyland Park, with some magnificent views. The hotel has 496 rooms and 18 suites, including Castle Club (a concierge type service) on the third floor of the hotel. The hotel is also the only hotel on earth to be situated directly over the entrance to a Disney Park.

The Disneyland Hotel was designed by the Disney ‘Imagineers’ who also designed the park.</font>


<font size=5><font color=blue>The hotel has the following facilities:</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Indoor Swimming Pool.*</font>
Situated on the ground floor of the hotel, the swimming pool is classically themed. Other facilities around the swimming pool also include a sauna, jacuzzi, steam room and fitness room. The swimming pool does feel like quite a hike from the main lobby and rooms/suites in the lobby wing of the hotel.</font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Valet Car Parking or Free Car Parking*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Concierge*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Currency Exchange*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Children’s Playroom – The Minnie Club*</font>
Situated opposite the swimming pool, offering games and activities for younger guests.</font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Video Games Room – Mad Hatters Games Room*</font>
Also situated opposite the swimming pool on the ground floor of the hotel.</font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Gallery Mickey Shop*</font>
A fine shop with lots of Disney memorabilia and gifts, plus some limited edition Disney collectibles. Situated on the first floor, near the restaurant and café area.</font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*The California Grill*</font>
In the evening The California Grill offers American styled cuisine accompanied by exceptional wines, in a refined atmosphere overlooking The Disneyland Park. You can see the evening menu here </font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Inventions Restaurant*</font>
A buffet restaurant with international specialities and a relaxed atmosphere overlooking The Disneyland Park. The evening dinner buffet costs 46 euros for Adults and 28 euros for children. As well as seafood and freshly carved meats, there is a wonderful desert bar.</font>

<font size=2><font color=red>*Café Fantasia*</font>
A peaceful, although expensive café situated opposite the two restaurants. Offering light snacks and cakes, plus drinks. A cappuccino costs around 5-6 euros. Don't miss the balconies overlooking Fantasia Gardens.</font>

<font size=2>The Guest Rooms at The Disneyland Hotel are extremely spacious and very nicely decorated and well equipped. Designed with pastel colour and shades, with a Tinkerbell carved wardrobe and bed(s). Rooms measure 34 metres squared. </font>

<font size=5><font color=blue>Facilities include:</font></font>

<font size=2>•One or Two Double Beds
•Television with international channels, including The Disney Channel for children.
•Two Telephones. (One beside the beds and one in the bathroom!)
•Radio
•Air-Conditioning
•Mini Bar
•Hairdryer
•Safe
•Luxury Marble Bathroom with double sinks
•24 hour room service</font>


<font size=2>Standard Rooms overlook fantasia gardens or the front entrances. However, occasionally you may be lucky and get a standard room overlooking the east or west turnstiles, with a view of the park in the rear.  You can hear the magical Disneyland Park music at night - often until about 10pm (with the window slightly open).</font>

Disneyland Hotel (Standard Room) Bathroom -
The bathrooms feature double sinks and a telephone. They are situated to the left of the room entrance.

*Breakfast*
<font size=2>All Disneyland Hotel packages include breakfast. Breakfast is taken at The Inventions or California Grill Restaurant every morning. You can arrive for breakfast during a certain time period, the most popular being 8am-9am. *The Disneyland Hotel Character Breakfast has now ended.* The Hotel now offers a "Character meet & greet" outside of the restaurant areas (the two restaurants are situated next to each other and there is a relaxing lounge area between the two). Each morning a whole host of characters gather in the lounge for photographs and autographs - exclusively for DLH guests! The breakfast food is very nice and includes a selection of meats, bacon, scrambled eggs, croissants, rolls/toast, cereal, fresh fruit juices and more. It is of a higher standard with a larger selection of food than the other DLRP hotels.

*Castle Club (concierge service)*   
The Castle Club is situated on the third floor of the hotel and is a haven of tranquillity with its own reception desk and private lift with direct access in to The Disneyland Park. It also boasts a private lounge with afternoon tea and drinks/snacks served (free of charge). Castle Club is accessed by private elevators, which are situated near the restaurants/café, opposite The Gallery Mickey Shop. Staying in a Castle Club Room does not guarantee a park view. Make a request by calling the hotel or enquiring when checking in. Staying in Castle Club does, however, give you the benefit of a VIP FastPass booklet for your favourite attractions!

*Suites*
The Disneyland Hotel has different types of suites also available for a supplement. All suites come with access to Castle Club services.

Some of these include:

*The Presidential Suite * 
The finest, most prestigious suite at Disneyland Resort Paris. Costing approximately £2,500 per night! (187m squared)

*Walt’s Apartments*
I believe that there are four of these, all of which are individually decorated and designed. These suites have a large living room with sofa, desk, TV & VCR and two balconies, the main bedrooms are spacious and have another balcony. The décor and size of these suites is great. (84m squared)

*Tinker Bell Suite*
69m squared

*Junior Suite*
58m squared

Rooms are ready at 3pm on the day of arrival, but if you arrive earlier then you can drop off your luggage at the baggage desk and collect your park passes for entry in to the park. An optional Disneyland Hotel Charge Card is available, which allows you to charge gifts, meals, etc. all to your room account. Express check-out is also available. The Disneyland Hotel identity card gives you access to the hotel swimming pool, breakfast and facilities. On the day of departure your room should be vacated by 11am. However, call the front desk if you plan on staying a little longer - usually it is not a problem if you let them know in advance.

<font size=4><marquee direction="right" align="middle" behavior="alternate"><font color=red>If you have any questions or comments regarding The Disneyland Hotel, then please post them here!</font></marquee></font>

Thank-You to The Tech Board for their help!


----------



## SimonV

Wonderful (and beautifully presented!) reference material, Richard. Many thanks. You've saved me some work, too


----------



## WDWfan uk

Yes - a big thank you Richard  !


----------



## mickeyetta

Thanks Richard! A most informative post!!! 

We're off to the Disneyland hotel on the 10th of March.... Can't wait now!!   

Just one question regarding Breakfast!! Last time I was there in Nov 2000 breakfast was in the California Grill, or in small area just outside the restaurant to the left, and the Character Breakfast was at the Inventions Restaurant. Is this still the case or have they swapped the Venues around??? 

Thanks
Mickeyetta


----------



## richard3330

Hi Mickeyetta ,

During Christmas/New Year of last year breakfast was apparently in The Inventions, with Character dining in California Grill. I think this is the way it still is.

However, when I last visited it was as you said (the other way around).

Which tour operator have you booked with?

A few (Cresta to name one) offer a character breakfast free-of-charge for every day of your stay, which is held in The California Grill.

To be honest, our friends who visited last Xmas said that there was no real system of checking when entering for breakfast. They had booked a charcter breakfast for one day of their stay, and when they arrived they weren't even asked for their vouchers or anything!

Anyway, you will be told on check-in where it is held each morning.

Have a great trip and please let us know if they have switched back round again!!

Richard.


----------



## mickeyetta

Thanks Richard!

We've booked direct with DLP, so we just have the standard Breakfast included.

It seems as if they can't make up thier minds!! Or maybe they switch it round in busier periods because more people want to do the character thing?!?!?!?


Will definitely let you know which way round it is when I get back.....Not that I really want to come home!!!

Thanks Again
Mickeyetta


----------



## mickeyetta

Hello All!

Just returned from the Disneyland Hotel!!!

Just to clarify that the Standard Breakfast is in the Inventions Restaurant and the Character Breakfast is in the Calafornia Grill!!

Will write a Short trip report later!

Mickeyetta


----------



## richard3330

Welcome Home!! 

Thanks for clarifying that, Mickeyetta.

I think it must be like you said - in the more popular periods they switch it around.

Thanks again, I look forward to reading your trip report.

Richard.


----------



## tclowe

Hi, I have a question with making reservations for Disneyland Hotel.  I believe it is one of the smaller (number of rooms) hotels on the property.  Should I book now or can I afford to wait?  I plan on going to DLP Sept. 22nd for 3 nights.  I called the central reservations for DLP and they said if I book now, I have to pay now.  I am hesitant about paying in full when we don't know about the war going on and any possible terrorist activity in U.S. or Europe.

I guess if I knew or had a good idea that it is pretty busy at DLP around the time of our visit, and there was a good chance that I may not be able to get a room at Disneyland Hotel, I will jump ahead and just pay for the three days.

What do you think?

Thanks for any input.
Cynthia


----------



## richard3330

Hi Cynthia  ,

I would reccomend booking now, as all of the 'on-site' Disneyland Paris hotels do have extremely high occupancy rates and book up very far in advance, particuarly in high season.

The Disneyland Hotel is quite popular and has just 500 rooms, so I personally would book now to avoid dissapointment. If you want Castle Club then I would definitely book now as this seems to sell out even faster than standard rooms at the disneyland hotel.

Seen as you are going mid-week in September it may not be too bad, but to avoid it being full - I would stay safe and book now.

If you have any questions regarding Rooms/Views or anything else please ask.

Richard.


----------



## tclowe

Hi, Richard:

Thanks for the advice.  I am going to take your recommendation and book as soon as possible.  But...I think it might be okay to wait until April 3rd.  This date seems to be the end of the winter/spring season for DLP.  I am hoping and praying for a summer discount for late September.  Right now, I don't think I can justify paying an additional $600 upgrade to the Castle Club.  Yet, if they offer a 4 for 3 or free kid, then my upgrade would be much less.

In any case, I would probably be quite happy with the standard room at Disneyland Hotel.  I will be sure to try and request a room near the west or east turnstiles.

If you think of any more neat advice for a first-timer, please post.

Can't wait to visit the House of Mouse. 

Cynthia


----------



## richard3330

Hi Cynthia,

I think that you should be o.k waiting until April - hopefully there will be some kind of a discount.

$600 does seem like an awful lot for Castle Club, especially for just three nights. Standard rooms are fine IMO, unless you get a good deal for Castle Club.

If I think of anything else I'll make sure I PM you or post it here.

Also, I read about a thread regarding Character Meals, I must admit that every time we have been to The Disneyland Hotel Character Breakfast there have been staff on hand and it has been extremely civilized with Castmembers controlling the guests and characters - they visited each table. There were no 'mobs' of people (Different from when the characters are in the parks)

Richard.


----------



## tclowe

Hi, anyone tried castle club?  I am having second thoughts about booking for castle club (currently have ressie for standard room only).  Questions about castle club?

1) Do you get special rooms (different from standard rooms, or different location of rooms, or is it just special services)?

2) If just special services, are the castle club lounges available all day and night to CC hotel guests?

3) Are different foods/snacks served all day at CC lounge? What kind of foods?

4) Crass to fill up your water bottles/thermos with free soda or water at the CC lounge for visit to theme park?

Thanks for any help to decide whether to upgrade.

Cynthia


----------



## richard3330

Hi Cynthia  ,

Go for Castle Club if the supplement isn't too high - It is an unforgettable experience easily rivalling even the best concierge services in Florida.

1. Castle Club Rooms are located on a dedicated floor (3rd) of the hotel with private elevators. A lot if the Castle Club Rooms have brilliant views over the park which are available for a supplement. However, if there is a park-view room available upon your arrival they may be inclined to upgrade you for a small charge or possibly for free if it is vacant for the entirety of your stay.

2. The Castle Club lounge is open daily from quite early until quite late, but not 24 hour. 

3. There isn't as much food as some of the WDW concierge lounges, however there are gourmet snacks and a delicious afternoon tea is served. There is also great snacks for children.

4. We have never done this, however the Castle Club staff are EXTREMELY helpful and I can't honestly see this being a problem at all. I'm sure you would be allowed to fill your own bottles with mineral water or soda if you asked.

HTH, If you have any other questions please ask.

Richard.


----------



## richard3330

Also, have a look here for a Disneyland Paris review (including some information on Castle Club) from bubblefactory:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=381709

Richard.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Richard - Wow!! 
That was one great and informative post!

We are going in 3 weeks, for our second trip to DLP! 

Simon V - Thank you for a great guide book! 
The book A Brit's Guide to DLP has been such a great help for us! 

I am new to this board, and I hope to find lots of interesting and fun topics on DLP.

See you around on the boards!


----------



## richard3330

Welcome to The DIS ! 

Glad the post helped. Everyone around here is really friendly and helpful so if you ever have any questions you're sure to get some help 

Wow - 7 nights at Disneylan Paris - Great!! - We are leaving The Disneyland Hotel the day you arrive!, but we're just there for 3 nights.

Richard


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Richard - It sure helped, although I belive that I have read almost everything printed about DLP... *LOL*

Thanks for the nice welcome, I am really excited to have found a board only about DLP, and in english too! 

I have one question for you, how do I get the counter in my sig.?
Eventhough I will be heading for DLP in 3 weeks, it would be neat to have one. 

And one for my next Dinsey Vacation to WDW in 2005! 

Yes, 7 nights is a little longer than the usual Classic Package, I know. But since I don't get to visit that often, I really want to live the magic all the way, when I finally get to go! 

Where will you be staying on your visit?

/Jºoºnas


----------



## richard3330

Hi !

We are staying at The Disneyland Hotel too. So while we're checking out, you'll be checking in!

Get your countdown here - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=381216

Have a great  trip.

Richard


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Ok, this is a test, to see if the signature shows...


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Ok, there it is....  <--- _Looking at the post above_
I made it! 

Thanks a lot Richard!


----------



## richard3330

You're very welcome. It would be great to have a quick trip report when you get home, if you have the time. 

Richard


----------



## Jonas_Swe

Hi! 

I'll be more than happy to post a report from my trip on the DIS boards! 

And since I'll be staying at DLH, I could also stop by here and post some more pics from the Castle Club!


----------



## richard3330

That would be great! I have only had my digital camera since our last trip (standard room) so haven't got any photos of castle club it would be great if you could post some.

Thanks.

Richard.


----------



## Jonas_Swe

This will be our first trip with the digital camera! 

So I guess that we'll bounce around and take pictures of about anything! 

Castle Club has som nice views from the Lounge, and from the 2:nd CC floor down to the big hall, in front of the resturants on the 1:st floor. 

Yepp, I'll be more than happy to post my pictures here!


----------



## richard3330

Rob@Rar.org.uk has just posted a link on another thread for 

www.dlpbusiness.com

There is some great information regarding the Disneyland Hotel, including a detailed PDF Fact Sheet with lots of information, as well as some video clips and virtual tours.

Richard.


----------



## disneydavey

its a bit dark but heres a pic of the disneyland hotel when i went in october





and a couple more


----------



## Frances999

Super Great Post! - Thanks!

We are off to The Disneyland Hotel in May for 5 days, can't wait now!

Can you make a room request like at WDW Hotels?


----------



## richard3330

Hi Frances 

What I did was telephoned The Disneyland Hotel directly on +33 1 60456500  about 4 or 5 days before and they made a note of it on our reservation. I've only ever done this once - but I requested a room overlooking the park/turnstiles (even though had only booked a standard room) and we got a room over the turnstiles looking towards Main Street USA and the castle at an angle.

HTH
Richard.


----------



## Frances999

Thankyou for your help! I'll give them a call nearer the time.


----------



## JenKatt

We're headed to the Disneyland Paris Resort in a month, the ressie agent my husband spoke with assured us that the VIP privledges are also with the standard castle club rooms.
Any ones have anything on this?


----------



## richard3330

Hi  

Somebody else has reported that they also got the V.I.P priveleges and fastpasses when staying in a standard castle club room, however I have been told otherwise. To be sure I would call The Disneyland Hotel direct on +33 1 60456500 to double check.

Richard.


----------



## JenKatt

My husband booked through the suite line. They assured him that the VIP fastpass was included with our room. While researching this online, I found another message board in which a few people have verified this.
We'll see....


----------



## JenKatt

Per my visit last week, all Castle Club guests get the unlimioted fast passes, not just the suite guests. Regular Disneyland Hotel guets still get the 3 passes. The FP policy is documented all over the place, in the hotel "newspaper" and on your check in documents.
By the way, the VIP fastpass thing is worth the price of the castle club alone


----------



## richard3330

That's great to know. Do you know how long that they have been offering this? On our last CC trip this was not offered to standard CC rooms, plus NO free fastpasses were given to people in regular rooms.

Thanks

Richard.


----------



## JenKatt

> _Originally posted by richard3330 _
> *That's great to know. Do you know how long that they have been offering this? On our last CC trip this was not offered to standard CC rooms, plus NO free fastpasses were given to people in regular rooms.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard. *



I couldn't tell you, at least a few months from what I gathered, plus hubby was told about this when we booked which was Jan/ Feb time frame.


----------



## Miffy2003

Hello there,

Can anyone confirm if standard Castle Club guests do get the free VIP Fastpasses? I can see from this thread that in the past they did not but that JenKatt did. I would be curious as to whether people have actually experienced the VIP Fastpass (when in standard CC, not in a suite) since?

Or whether JenKatt's experience was a superb one-off?

Thanks

Karen


----------



## GO2209

I spoke to DLP Suites yesterday (11/9/04) and they confirmed that all Castle Club rooms receive the VIP Fastpass.


----------



## quirkygirl

Hi everyone

I have just returned from a fantastic 3 night stay at the Disneyland Hotel in paris. We were given VIP fastpasses with our standard room wether this was an error or because i had to resign something at the desk due to just getting married this summer.(Honeymoon perk)We didn't ask for them and didn't realise what they were till we were reading the bumf in the room....Brilliant. we had a fantastic stay and had a room in the east wing 1018 which had a view on the gate. 


Anyone who is going soon you cannot help having a fantastic time in this hotel with superb dining,fantasic character interaction and well behaved and polite children and adults.

Enjoy yourselves and Happy Halloween!


----------



## tracyjane

hi  
im sooooo excited, on   only 15 days to go, i cant believe how quick time can rollercoaster by, i suppose not always a good thing  but we just cant help it when its time to share a moment of magic like this  i will give you all my opinion on the dlp hotel next year,lol.see you all soon,maybe if your lucky enough to be there   like me i will see you there.........

see you all soon wish me luck

tracy


----------



## *123JOANNA123*

Does anyone have an email address for the disneyland hotel?


----------



## DiDisney

Does Disneyland Paris (Disneyland Hotel) have a central booking function, as does DisneyWorld (WDW-DINE)? Perhaps a better question would be how to make dining reservations from the US for Disneyland Paris restaurants. If booking in advance is not an option, has anyone who visited had trouble getting into the restuarants they wanted, or have any tips to offer?


----------



## richard3330

*123JOANNA123* said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an email address for the disneyland hotel?


Unfortunately they cannot be contacted by e-mail as far as I am aware. However, you can phone them on +33 1 604 565 00. The operator usually speaks English.


----------



## richard3330

DiDisney said:
			
		

> Does Disneyland Paris (Disneyland Hotel) have a central booking function, as does DisneyWorld (WDW-DINE)? Perhaps a better question would be how to make dining reservations from the US for Disneyland Paris restaurants. If booking in advance is not an option, has anyone who visited had trouble getting into the restuarants they wanted, or have any tips to offer?


Compared to WDW, getting dinner reservations at DLP hotels is a breeze. It is usually fine (even during busy times) to simply make your reservations upon arrival. The only exceptions are Christmas/New Year, when one must reserve special dinner packages by calling the usual Disneyland Paris reservation number and applying the package to their reservation. If you're not travelling during this period, just talk to the front desk/concierge or visit the restaurant itself to make a reservation.


----------



## MinnieM21

Does a park view cost extra? If so, how much?


----------



## MinnieYC

Only some Castle Club rooms have park views.  They're about 100 euro extra per night compared to CC rooms without park views.


----------



## MinnieM21

Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## disneyholic family

these FAQ threads are fantastic!!

all of the hotels look like fun, but since we have to pick one, I guess it will be the Disneyland Hotel.  Since it seems to look like the GF it will probably be a good choice for us. 

I see that you've stayed in WDW too. 

How would you compare the service?  As good?  As smiley as it is in WDW?


----------



## JenKatt

disneyholic family said:
			
		

> these FAQ threads are fantastic!!
> 
> all of the hotels look like fun, but since we have to pick one, I guess it will be the Disneyland Hotel. Since it seems to look like the GF it will probably be a good choice for us.
> 
> I see that you've stayed in WDW too.
> 
> How would you compare the service? As good? As smiley as it is in WDW?


 
We didn't use the main hotel much, we were in the castle club. DLH blew the GF out of the water in terms of service, it was that good.


----------



## disneyholic family

We'll also stay in the Castle Club (at GF we stay at the RPC).
If it blew GF out of the water it must be unbelievable.  I guess i'd better get moving on reservations.


----------



## bartty

If going during the summer, castle club is a must!! VIP fastpasses are worth every penny.      DD got to go on peter pan 4 times in 20 mins because of those.  Normal wait was 65mins!!!  And the CMs at the lounge are great and will do anything and everything you ask!


----------



## BouBou

if you want to see many photos of the DLH(hotel, bedromm, swimmingpool)
you can go here:

http://www.pbase.com/luchodlrp/disneyland_hotel&page=all


sorry for my bad english, i'm french


----------



## BouBou

MinnieYC said:
			
		

> Only some Castle Club rooms have park views.  They're about 100 euro extra per night compared to CC rooms without park views.



sorry, i just want to say you , it's not 100euros, but 80 euros now !!
for the view at the park

and on CC you have juste 8 bedroom whive this view


----------



## Bexx

Wonderful photos   Thanks BouBou and welcome to the DIS!!


----------



## NIK

Stupid question 1009 

How do you actually get IN to the DisneyLand Hotel?  Last time I went I thought it might be a nice idea to have a drink or a snack there one evening.  However I couldn't find the entrance     How daft is that?    

How do you access the main entrance?


----------



## chrismoo

If you take the left exit from the park (discovery arcade side) straight out of the left gate, keep left and you will spot a revolving door thats one entrance.


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Nik
it's not that strange a question as they don't signpost it well.

If you are heading to the park veer right instead of going underneath to the gates. On the right you will see an entrance (revolving door). Go in here and your are at the lobby.
Restaurant, bar, shop are up the stairs.

Reid


----------



## Frances999

BouBou said:
			
		

> if you want to see many photos of the DLH(hotel, bedromm, swimmingpool)
> you can go here:
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/luchodlrp/disneyland_hotel&page=all
> 
> 
> sorry for my bad english, i'm french


Hi BouBou 

What type of room is featured in your pictures? The room we stayed in looked very different - with the pink bedspreads and no sofa. Have the rooms been renovated since our stay, or is this just a king room? Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## widget

Wonderful clear pictures Bou Bou many thanks for sharing. I see you only had one bed in your room. Is that a normal standard room or CC? Just curious as we have booked CC but for 4 of us and as you seem to have door to a small standing balcony I wondered if it was a CC room. I would love to have a sofa in my room! When we visited before it was in a standard room.


----------



## BouBou

thank's

it's a normal room not CC


----------



## Lordy

Some pics of DLH this Christmas ...


----------



## diberry

These really are wonderful photos!!! Thank you for sharing them with us!!


----------



## marcus.ka

Thank you soooo much. I'm a huge fan of the hotel too. Sometimes I think I love the hotel even more than the whole resort!    

Like Aerosmith sung in there song "Pink": 

Pink, it's my new obsession 
Pink, it's not even a question, 
...
'Cause Pink is the love you discover 
Pink, it was love at first sight 
Yeah, Pink when I turn out the light 
 

They must have meant our DLH!!!

So keep the pics of this hotel comming!!!


----------



## Lordy

Pink sky over the pink hotel ...


----------



## nicola

Oh what wonderful pics.  Oh the memories are flooding back. My favourite is the second one down of the tree and the garlands strung across the different levels of balconies. Stunning and classy!!!


----------



## NIK

Great photos. The ones of the swag decorations put me in mind of the decorations you can add in during the Beauty and the Beast game I bought myself a while back. It said on the box age 6 and over but I'm well past voting age and It keeps me amused for hours!  LOL


----------



## jelly-kat

hi , what time does the pool close ??

thank you 
    kathryn xxx


----------



## Bexx

Hello jelly-kat and welcome to the DIS!!   The pool at the Newport Bay is open until 10 pm, so I should imagine it's the same at the DLH.  Hopefully somebody will be able to confirm this.


----------



## Lordy

Yep , pool closes at 10:00pm .


----------



## jonkatony

hi thanks for your help x


----------



## Cyrano

As we are updating the Hotel FAQ with lots of help from others I thought it would be good to ask those who have been to hotels that we have a FAQ for, if anything needs to be updated.

Post up anything that can be added to the front page and we'll make any changes


----------



## RJAYL

HI Richard

As we do not have VIP Fastpasses in America, and as i am planning on taking my family of 6 with me in June of 07,and as far as we are concerned convenience is King.

How do these work, and is it worth it for a 2 or 3 or even 4 day stay? 

Robert


----------



## Cyrano

Hi Robert and welcome to DLP DIS board 
We are a friendly bunch here so please join in on any other thread or if you have a number of questions then just start a new thread for each   

If you have not had a look yet, posting guidlines can be found here and details regarding help on signatures here

You'll get more people looking at your question if you post up a new thread


----------



## lizbro

hi all ,great site here but can i ask has anyone heard about DLH starting to offer standard rooms to sleep 5? i have been enquiring for our trip next year and the dlp reservation line has told me that in the last month the DLH has started to offer a standard room with extra sofa bed so it will sleep 5,anyone lese heard of this?if this is so i will give those slightly larger families the chance to stay in the dlh without frking out for a suite or 2 rroms!
thxs liz


----------



## wideeyes

lizbro said:
			
		

> hi all ,great site here but can i ask has anyone heard about DLH starting to offer standard rooms to sleep 5? i have been enquiring for our trip next year and the dlp reservation line has told me that in the last month the DLH has started to offer a standard room with extra sofa bed so it will sleep 5,anyone lese heard of this?if this is so i will give those slightly larger families the chance to stay in the dlh without frking out for a suite or 2 rroms!
> thxs liz



hi..when I was looking to book on Thomas Cook signature, it did say sleeps up to 5 so I guess it must be true.


----------



## lizbro

sorry can`t contain my excitement!!!yes it is tue and tcsig have managed to quote me for march next year on a family room, 
2 adults 3 kids 4 nights dlh £2067 good quote or not what do you think?
thats going eurostar direct..


----------



## wideeyes

Great new     I was sure that it was true.
That is a very good price especially from TCS.


----------



## wideeyes

I'll put this in a new thread as I am sure that some people will find it useful that DLH sleeps 5.


----------



## lizbro

thanks for your advice ,i thought it seemed a good quote although the lady in t/cook shop quoted me 2300 for the same in a newport bay family room yesterday!when i phoned tcsig the guy didn`t know about it and went to speak to his manager,he came back saying it was slightly freaky as she came back from DLP yesterday from a meeting with DLH to discuss these rooms and they literally loaded the rooms onto the system at 4pm today!! talk about getting in there quick ,but i`m going to get this booked in a couple of days ,now....do i tell the kids before or do i wait till we get there and just walk to the pink palace and say..we`re staying here!!!!!!
liz


----------



## wideeyes

My daughter knows that she staying at the DLH however I wish I had not told her as she'd be so surprised! she is really looking forward to it though and keeps looking at the pictures.

It would be a great surprise for them.

It depends if you can keep the excitement to your self for that long as its great to share it with them as well.


----------



## jillrobinson

lizbro said:
			
		

> so i will give those slightly larger families the chance to stay in the dlh without frking out for a suite or 2 rroms!
> thxs liz



It's worth remembering though that, (and I assume the rooms will be priced the same way as those at the Newport Bay Club) - like suites the "family rooms" always seem to be excepted from any Special Offers, extra nights etc.

For instance I priced up the cost of a break on DLRP site in November for 5 people -3 adults and 2 children arriving 7/11 depating 10/11

A family room on the Admiral's floor would cost £1080.98

2 rooms with 2 double beds on the Admiral's floor would cost £886.00
taking advantage of the "Bonfire Spectacular" free night (not available to the family room)

2 rooms with 2 double beds on the Admiral's floor would cost £1063.00
booked as a classic package, no discounts taken.

So as long as adjoining rooms are available, we had them in March and it was wonderful - I think I'd have to plump for 2 rooms, for the extra living space, proper beds - the 5th bed in a family room is a sofa bed and for the extra bathroom always handy.


----------



## wideeyes

The DLH is often excluded from these offers , or if they are included there are more restrictions for example having to book for 4 nights.


----------



## jillrobinson

I realise that the DLH doesn't always qualify for the same discounts as the other hotels, but if booking 2 rooms at the NPB works out cheaper than a family room without the benefit of any discounts then surely the same will apply to the DLH ?
Not knocking the idea of family rooms just think people should be aware these might not be the most cost effective option.

Anyway it's good to see DLRP finally recognising that larger families do exist and offering an alternative.


----------



## wideeyes

jillrobinson said:
			
		

> I realise that the DLH doesn't always qualify for the same discounts as the other hotels, but if booking 2 rooms at the NPB works out cheaper than a family room without the benefit of any discounts then surely the same will apply to the DLH ?
> Not knocking the idea of family rooms just think people should be aware these might not be the most cost effective option.
> 
> Anyway it's good to see DLRP finally recognising that larger families do exist and offering an alternative.



I thought you were just meant when the discounts are on, I see what you mean,  I can not believe they charge  more for a sofa bed. 

It is good that they are given another option though.


----------



## lizbro

hi all
i was quoted 2153 for 2 rooms at DLH and 2067 for family room so i will need to double check as to whether this is inc any offers or not,the only thing i would be concerned about with the 2 rooms is leaving the kids in one room and us in the other as they are only little -4,6,8 ,i know you can get connecting rooms but hey are not always available and i`d hate to get 2 seperate rooms and have to split them up,can you imagine my 8 yrs olds face when she finds out we`re staying there!!! i`ll probably be able to contain it for all of about 3 mins after getting confirmation-apparently t.cook have to get confirmation of the room first which can take about a week!


----------



## jillrobinson

Fingers crossed, at least you know that you're one of the first to request the room I wouldn't have thought you'll have a problem - and your kids will adore it.


----------



## EasyStar

We're very excited - heading out to DLP for 3 nights from 5th December. 

Our youngest still needs his bottles sterilising. Does anyone know if the Disneyland Hotel provide kettles or bottle sterilising facilities for use in the rooms? 

Also, has anyone got any experience of upgrading to castle club? We're contemplating asking at the check in desk if there are any deals available. Is this likely to be a good approach?


Thanks
Ian


----------



## EasyStar

Hope I've posted my question to the right thread - apologies if not!

ian


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, you can request a kettle from reception, I think there is a deposit to pay, not sure how much it is. I think boots do travel sterilising kits which may be a good idea.

With regards to the upgrade, If it is something you would like I would phone before you go, I would think that an upgrade on arrival would be unlikely as it does sell out quickly at christmas/december.


----------



## EasyStar

Thanks Wideeyes. Do you have any idea how much the upgrade from a standard room to castle club is likely to be? It would be a fantastic treat but not sure that I could justify more than EUR100 per night extra!


----------



## andy6326

There is a business service room just to the right of reception. The receptionists will open it for you, and you pay for its use by swiping a credit card next to the computer. It was costing 5E for 15 mins, with discounts if you paid for longer. There are computing facilities (Internet access, MS Office programmes, email etc.) and printers there.

There is also WiFi service which is accessible in public areas and the Castle Club, it costs 10E for 2 hours, the time doesn't need to be consecutive, you can log on and off up to the total time during your visit. We found the bandwidth in the Fantasia Lounge to be very good - much better than most hotels, no problem using Skype for example.


----------



## twinton

Hi we are stopping at the DLH on 11th March for 4days 3 nights. 2 adults & 2 children aged 3 for £606 hope this is a good price? 
never mind we would have paid more just to see the kids faces. were not telling them where they are going on holiday until we get there


----------



## lizbro

thats a great price as we are paying well over double that for 5 days 4 nights in the DLH (although we do have to have 2 rroms)for 2 adults and 3 kids (5,7,9) i take it from the name they are twins?boys or girls? i`ll keep an eye out in the hotel as we are there from the 12th -16th march!!
liz


----------



## twinton

HI yes they are boy & girl twins. we are there with myparents for my dad's 60th.
can't wait. my dad didn't know anything about this trip until christmas day & were not telling the twins until we get there as they are both disney mad.


----------



## lizbro

I`m sure i`ve heard that if its your birthday you can get a badge from city hall(the info centre)that if you make your dad wear he`ll get all kinds of fuss!
the kids will love it ,mine had eyes like saucers the first time they saw the castle and its such a great age for them!!
keep counting those days down!
liz


----------



## disneylandkids

Are there any photos or details about the family rooms at the DLH?


----------



## lizbro

AFAIK the family room at the DLH is basically a normal standard room with 2 double beds and a pull out chair bed ,i did consider this at one point but i think the difference in price between 2 rooms or a family room was only small and with the family room its classed as a suite so therefore we couldn`t take advantage of the free night offer or the kids go free ,when we go in march i will make sure that i actually ask a member of staff at the hotel for info to clarify!
liz


----------



## disneylandkids

lizbro said:


> AFAIK the family room at the DLH is basically a normal standard room with 2 double beds and a pull out chair bed ,i did consider this at one point but i think the difference in price between 2 rooms or a family room was only small and with the family room its classed as a suite so therefore we couldn`t take advantage of the free night offer or the kids go free ,when we go in march i will make sure that i actually ask a member of staff at the hotel for info to clarify!
> liz



It's odd that it's classified as a suite, but not considered part of the Castle Club, don't you think? The family rooms in the Newport are on the Admirals Floor...it seems odd that they're not treated the same way between hotels!


----------



## lizbro

disneylandkids said:


> It's odd that it's classified as a suite, but not considered part of the Castle Club, don't you think? The family rooms in the Newport are on the Admirals Floor...it seems odd that they're not treated the same way between hotels!


I know ..when we were considering the family room and they told me it was classed as a suite we were very excited as we thought it meant that we could use the castle club facilities but no apparently not!
It also meant that the T.A could not just book us a room as they had to wait for allocation to be available ,by looking on another thread and seeing the ages of your kids have you considered 2 rooms connecting? It seemed the easiest choice for us as were stuck onstaying at the DLH-it was meant to be a last blow out once in a lifetime trip !!but then we booked for florida in nov but thats another story!
liz


----------



## Cyrano

Please stay on topic. This is a FAQ for the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## disneylandkids

moved discussion to a new thread; sorry, Reid!


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, I thought it would be useful to mention that "The Kids go free" is available for suites and castle club rooms.


----------



## oceanscape

Does anyone have any photographs or additional info about the new "family" rooms which sleep five guests?


----------



## Ware Bears

These Castle Club photos are copied from a post by wideeyes



wideeyes said:


> Our  Room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champagne & Pluto Toy on arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from our room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The castle club floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Street lounge from the Castle Club floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Castle Club lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at the Castle Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon tea at the Castle Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the castle club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Duck in Main Street Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Characters in main lobby



Thank you Claire.


----------



## Cass

Wonderful photos!  thanks so much


----------



## candymansteve

fantastic thread thanks 
can i ask there was a photo of champagne and a toy in the room is this complementary and is it in all the castle club rooms ?
also can anyone please tell me what the pool is like in the disneyland hotel 

thanks in advance 
steve


----------



## bubblefactory

Here's a photo of the pool 





We have had a welcome gift every trip but I have heard of some first time CC guest not getting champagne.


----------



## Liesbeth

Hi, 
on our first 2 trips to the Castle Club we did not get any gift in our room. The last trip to CC we had champagne and roses, beacuse of our wedding anniversary.
In Hotel New York we once got a Pluto toy, the other times we also got nothing.
I don't know why we did get somethinh in New York and we did not in CC?
Oh and last time in CC we also got a room with Park view; we asked if we could get another room because the first 2 times we got the same room. And the CM on the phone told us that we would get a completely different room. Wow, it was, what a room and what a view!!!!


----------



## candymansteve

thanks both for your advise

perhaps we should let the hotel know it is my sons 5th birthday while we are there

steve


----------



## disneylandkids

Do tell the hotel it's your son's birthday.

We did this, thanks to advice from this board, when we stayed at the Newport, and there were balloons all over our room when we returned from the park. We had had her birthday celebration at the Plaza Inn (highly recommended!!), so it was a perfect touch. Actually, that was the highlight of our stay at the Newport. She was delighted, and I have this board to thank for the idea.


----------



## wintergreen

One more quick question about the pool area.  Is there a hot tub?  Thanks!


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Where is the entrance to this hotel as i couldnt find it when i was there last week lol. 
Im really thinking of after our trip in sept saving up to take my DD there for her 4th birthday.


----------



## jillrobinson

As you walk towards the entrance of DLRP it's over to the far right, not the part of the hotel you walk under.  Does that make sense ?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

jillrobinson said:


> As you walk towards the entrance of DLRP it's over to the far right, not the part of the hotel you walk under.  Does that make sense ?



I think  hmm maybe not  

I was just wondering how you could get to entrance to go back in the hotel as im sure you have to go through bag check and if the park is closed how does that work.


----------



## jillrobinson

The entrance is outside the park gates, it's almost opposite the gates that  we've had to go through when we've had GMF's, I don't know if that's always the case.  
It's well worth going in for a nosey when you visit in September.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

jillrobinson said:


> The entrance is outside the park gates, it's almost opposite the gates that  we've had to go through when we've had GMF's, I don't know if that's always the case.
> It's well worth going in for a nosey when you visit in September.




outside the bag check entrance?
I must be dumb because im still confused but will prob have to have looksie when i go in sept, i can ask a CM to direct me then


----------



## Cyrano

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> outside the bag check entrance?
> I must be dumb because im still confused but will prob have to have looksie when i go in sept, i can ask a CM to direct me then


No, it is after the security check 






At this entrance head to the right and you'll find the entrance to the hotel


----------



## jillrobinson

On this pic look to the far right, you can't see the entrance in it but it's right over there at the edge of the photo.


----------



## marcus.ka

I found a good picture to show you where the entrance to the DLH is. 
Try to find the red arrow on the right side of the picture.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

marcus.ka said:


> I found a good picture to show you where the entrance to the DLH is.
> Try to find the red arrow on the right side of the picture.



OH, i think i know where now. I saw that door but it didnt look like a entrance


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

1 last question, do you get a view of the park if you have a standard room, or just if you have CC?


----------



## marcus.ka

And here is one of my pictures of that entrance which I took on our visit in June 2006 right after the refurbishment.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

marcus.ka said:


> And here is one of mine pictures of that entrance which I took on our visit in June 2006 right after the refurbishment.



Thankyou so much for the pics.
The hotel is just truly beautiful


----------



## marcus.ka

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> 1 last question, do you get a view of the park if you have a standard room, or just if you have CC?




No unfortunetally not. The most standard rooms don't have a real park view. Most of them are on the garden side/train station side. And not every Castle Club room and suite has a park view. Some of them also face the garden.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

marcus.ka said:


> No unfortunetally not. The most standard rooms don't have a real park view. Most of them are on the garden side/train station side. And not every Castle Club room and suite has a park view. Some of them also face the garden.



So i guess its luck of the draw esp if you get a CC room. I think i will have to check the price diff between the 2 rooms when i come to book this for next year.


----------



## marcus.ka

I am not sure but I assume you can book a CC room with park view. But the park view costs of course extra. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

How much extra a night are CC rooms?


----------



## wideeyes

marcus.ka said:


> I am not sure but I assume you can book a CC room with park view. But the park view costs of course extra. Can anyone confirm this?



The park view costs extra on top of a CC room.


----------



## wideeyes

candymansteve said:


> fantastic thread thanks
> can i ask there was a photo of champagne and a toy in the room is this complementary and is it in all the castle club rooms ?
> also can anyone please tell me what the pool is like in the disneyland hotel
> 
> thanks in advance
> steve



It was complimentary, not if all rooms got champagne or not, I did not expect anything from what I read before we went so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## Lady&TheTramp

Hi we stayed at Castle Club last week and I took this snap of the floor plan on the back of the door, so you can see how many park view / garden view rooms there are. 




We booked a normal castle club room and were very pleased to be allocated a garden view on arrival   :  









The things we loved best about CC were the quiet breakfasts (no queues), the lift straight down to the park entrance, and the yummy tea, cakes and brownies from 4-5.30.   Characters come up to the CC floor but you can also see over the railings down into the atrium to see which characters are near Inventions, and bob down in the lift quickly if it's a fave! 

The CC VIP fastpass works from 11am to 2 hrs before the park closes, and means you don't need to use fastpass machines or wait for time slots to open, you just walk up to the fastpass entrance whenever you want to ride.


----------



## BriarRose59

How far in advance will they take bookings for the CC?  I want to stay there in June 2009 and don't know when to book.

Thanks!


----------



## Cass

I booked for December in August, as soon as they came available to book.  I guess it would depend on whether you are going a a busy time or not to know if you should book months ahead or wait.  You only need to pay a deposit and the rest is charged a month before you go.


.


----------



## BriarRose59

Thanks, Cass!


----------



## MDonley

We just got back from DLP, staying at the DL Hotel.  We stayed on DVC points.  It was fantastic.  The front desk folks were great and the concierge guys were even better.  Our only complaints were that there is no free internet in France (heard this several times) and they don't, or have, a QWERTY keyboard available.  The feeling of being 1st in the park is the experience of a lifetime.  Even with the rates of Euro to $dollar, I'd still go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cass

HI MDonley, that's great!  glad you enjoyed DLP and the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## Danauk

I have read this thread but just have a few quick questions about the castle club.
1) I know that afternoon tea is served, but are any other food items available at other times i.e. cookies, fruit etc if you popped back in for a mid morning coffee?
2) How late does the lounge stay open and are soft drinks still available in the evenings?


----------



## bubblefactory

Danauk said:


> I have read this thread but just have a few quick questions about the castle club.
> 1) I know that afternoon tea is served, but are any other food items available at other times i.e. cookies, fruit etc if you popped back in for a mid morning coffee?
> 2) How late does the lounge stay open and are soft drinks still available in the evenings?



The only times food are served in the lounge are breakfast and afternoon tea. Soft drinks are available in the evening - the lounge closes 11pm or later.


----------



## Mrs Mouse

Do any of the suites sleep six? 2 adults, a 17yr old, 15 yr old, 11 yr old and a 6 yr old?!!?
Thanks!


richard3330 said:


> Hi Cynthia  ,
> 
> Go for Castle Club if the supplement isn't too high - It is an unforgettable experience easily rivalling even the best concierge services in Florida.
> 
> 1. Castle Club Rooms are located on a dedicated floor (3rd) of the hotel with private elevators. A lot if the Castle Club Rooms have brilliant views over the park which are available for a supplement. However, if there is a park-view room available upon your arrival they may be inclined to upgrade you for a small charge or possibly for free if it is vacant for the entirety of your stay.
> 
> 2. The Castle Club lounge is open daily from quite early until quite late, but not 24 hour.
> 
> 3. There isn't as much food as some of the WDW concierge lounges, however there are gourmet snacks and a delicious afternoon tea is served. There is also great snacks for children.
> 
> 4. We have never done this, however the Castle Club staff are EXTREMELY helpful and I can't honestly see this being a problem at all. I'm sure you would be allowed to fill your own bottles with mineral water or soda if you asked.
> 
> HTH, If you have any other questions please ask.
> 
> Richard.


----------



## Ware Bears

I don't think so.  I know there are family rooms but I _think_ they only sleep 5.

Hopefully somebody more knowledgeable will be along soon.


----------



## bubblefactory

I don't think any of the suites sleep six, we had a Tinkerbell suite and that was only 4 people (king bed + sofa bed in lounge). Walts apts. are similar to Tinkerbells I believe. Once you get past these options even if the larger suites sleep more it would still be cheaper to get two rooms.


----------



## Danauk

Another question, sorry!!
How does the VIP fastpass for castle club work? Do you get a booklet of fastpasses to use each day, like one per attraction or is it like a card you show and you can then just access the fastpass lane on any ride more than once a day?


----------



## bubblefactory

Danauk said:


> is it like a card you show and you can then just access the fastpass lane on any ride more than once a day?




Like you said above


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Can you pay extra to have breakfast delievered to your room?


----------



## marcus.ka

Yes you can. Just like in the NPBC and the HNY.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

marcus.ka said:


> Yes you can. Just like in the NPBC and the HNY.



Sounds good.
Do you pay for this at check in? I like the thought of breakfast in bed


----------



## marcus.ka

No you pay when you check out. 
We had breakfast in our room when we stayed 2 years ago at the NPBC (Admirals Floor)
The extra charge was 12€ per room. And it was worth it. 

You can find a picture of the breakfast here in my album 

http://pp.mousekingdom.com/thumbnails.php?album=385

I assume that the breakfast at the DLH would be much better. And they ask you before what you like for breakfast. (cornflakes and/or rolls and/or cheese and/or milk and/or juice etc....)

But I am not sure if I would want to have breakfast in my room at the DLH because in no other hotel you can have breakfast with a view into the park.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Any idea what this place looks like at Christmas?


----------



## bubblefactory

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> Any idea what this place looks like at Christmas?




Fantastic !

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1110481283049871885hQDJuW

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1110484010049871885ikkNbr


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

bubblefactory said:


> Fantastic !
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1110481283049871885hQDJuW
> 
> http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1110484010049871885ikkNbr



Thankyou  
It looks beautiful!


----------



## marcus.ka

This is the view from the room which we had from 1stJune-4June. 





It was in the east wing, in the third floor. (This part of the east wing only has 3 floors. Some parts of the east wing even have a fourth floor)


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Do all the rooms have little balconies, or is it only the CC rooms?


----------



## liberty

Yeh i'm quite interested to no this to


----------



## wideeyes

I think only the CC rooms have balcanys however they are only standing room.  Not very big.


----------



## mollies_mum

Hi,
Can someone please confirm if the characters still walk around to the tables while you are eating your breakfast? What is the character interaction like in this hotel compared to the others?
I've heard conflicting things about this!
Thanks x


----------



## wideeyes

They are outside the restaurant, this is clearly mentioned on all my invoices, "_breakfast with characters welcome at entrance of the restaurants"._ 
only once did I see a character in the restaurant during breakfast (tigger) and he got told of by his minder. They may go in if it is quiet however they are not meant to.


----------



## mollies_mum

Thanks wideeyes  
Can you comment on the set up of getting your pic taken with the characters? I hate the scrums in the park and was hoping that in the DLH it would be different and more organised and fair.
Also what characters did you see there?
Thanks again x


----------



## marcus.ka

We just stayed 4 days at the DLH and the characters did not come to our table.
But if you are outsight the restaurants prior to 8am you have a great chance to get your picture taken with the characters without waiting time.


----------



## wideeyes

They have one character for an official photo in front of the fireplace which you queue up for and then a few characters hanging around freely. 

We have seen Minnie, mickey, Pluto, goofy, robin hood, tigger, stitch, Donald, Daisey, chip and dale(tic and tac), The white rabbit, geppetto(sp), Pinocchio and Eeyore.

 Also the characters also appear in the main lobby at 3pm where they dance and do autographs.


----------



## Emergency Kitten

wideeyes said:


> I think only the CC rooms have balcanys however they are only standing room.  Not very big.



We have always had a balcony room. I recall numbers 1160, 1258, 1260, and something in the west wing 3330 or something. 

These tend to be rooms for 2 people only - only one bed (enormous), round table and 2 chairs, big sofa.


----------



## ElenaP

Emergency Kitten said:


> These tend to be rooms for 2 people only - only one bed (enormous), round table and 2 chairs, big sofa.


 
Do you happen to know if the sofa is a sofa bed (as in the New York Hotel)?

Thanks!


----------



## Emergency Kitten

I *think* it was just a sofa, but we've only ever been as a pair so never really had much need to find out! 

I imagine the phone booking people would be able to tell you for sure.

EK


----------



## ElenaP

Emergency Kitten said:


> I *think* it was just a sofa, but we've only ever been as a pair so never really had much need to find out!
> 
> I imagine the phone booking people would be able to tell you for sure.
> 
> EK


 
Thanks, EK


----------



## Mickey the Mouse

I am going to DLRP next month and are starting to get very excited. I have already booked room with another hotel, but the location of Disneyland Hotel, VIP Passes Extra magic hours are looking very tempting.

So I have a few questions:

We are 2 adults and 2 kids.

1. Can someone describe the family room? Does it have a separate bedroom?
2. Someone mentioned that family rooms are classed as suites, do we get VIP Passess if we book a family rooms?
3. How much does the Castle Club rooms cost extra per night?
4. Do we have to book by phone if we want Castle Club room?
5. Are there any family rooms at the castle club?
6. Does every guest get the Extra Magic Hours option, even if not staying in a suite?

7. Which is the nearest hotel besides Disneyland Hotel to the Disneyland Par?


----------



## DLPdaft

Hi MtM,

I can only answer the last couple of questions for you-

Every guest of every Disney onsite hotel, from the Santa Fe right up to the Disneyland Hotel, has access to Extra Magic Hours. So do guests of the Hotel L'Elysee Val d'Europe, and all Dream annual pass holders.

The next nearest hotel to the parks, after the Disneyland Hotel, is the Hotel New York (just at the other end of the Disney Village from the Parks).

Elaine


----------



## torsie24

Mickey the Mouse said:


> I am going to DLRP next month and are starting to get very excited. I have already booked room with another hotel, but the location of Disneyland Hotel, VIP Passes Extra magic hours are looking very tempting.
> 
> So I have a few questions:
> 
> We are 2 adults and 2 kids.
> 
> 1. Can someone describe the family room? Does it have a separate bedroom?
> 2. Someone mentioned that family rooms are classed as suites, do we get VIP Passess if we book a family rooms?
> 3. How much does the Castle Club rooms cost extra per night?
> 4. Do we have to book by phone if we want Castle Club room?
> 5. Are there any family rooms at the castle club?
> 6. Does every guest get the Extra Magic Hours option, even if not staying in a suite?
> 
> 7. Which is the nearest hotel besides Disneyland Hotel to the Disneyland Par?



I tried to upgrade to CC about 2 1/2 months before my recent trip and all the rooms were gone! They get booked up REALLY fast! I also tried to get a suite at and of the on site hotel and they had all gone too!

You do have to phone for CC, normal reservtions number for normal CC rooms and you have to call the suites line if you want park view!

For a trip in december I was quoted £739 for a DLH normal room and £1600 for CC, (3 night stay) from what I've heard tis about £80/night extra for park view)

Family rooms don't get VIP FP, and aren't classed as suites.

Hope that helped!


----------



## kevankiki

Cyrano said:


> No, it is after the security check



I am surprised that we do not see more people passing through the security check with suitcases in that case.

When we go in October we will have a lot more luggage than normal, as we are staying at MTE for 5 nights prior to our one night at the DLH

Do you think we might be able to persuade someone to move our luggage from MTE to DLH? Is it worth asking, particularly keeping in mind that I have some mobility problems, and lugging luggage about isn't ideal for me?

I suppose the alternative might be to make more than one trip on the shuttle bus


----------



## Ware Bears

I have read on here about luggage being moved for guests between hotels but that's when it's been all Disney hotels, don't know whether it would apply to off-site ones.  

Annette, there are minibuses to shuttle disabled guests to/from the parks and I've seen them collect guests from the Explorers.  You request them either at your hotel or at City Hall/Studio Services.  I can't remember whether you use an easy access card or not.  If you don't usually use one, it might be worth getting a letter from your doctor and seeing if they can help move you and your luggage in one of these minibuses.


----------



## kevankiki

Ware Bears said:


> I have read on here about luggage being moved for guests between hotels but that's when it's been all Disney hotels, don't know whether it would apply to off-site ones.
> 
> Annette, there are minibuses to shuttle disabled guests to/from the parks and I've seen them collect guests from the Explorers.  You request them either at your hotel or at City Hall/Studio Services.  I can't remember whether you use an easy access card or not.  If you don't usually use one, it might be worth getting a letter from your doctor and seeing if they can help move you and your luggage in one of these minibuses.



Yes, I do have a letter from my Doctor, and I do obtain an easy access card on visits as I am not able to stand for long periods in queues.

Sounds like maybe I'm not using to my full advantage though, as we've always just got on the shuttle bus, with the rest of the crowds!


----------



## DLPdaft

Oooh Annette,

If you get your own transport from your hotel to the DLH, you'll go to the main entrance, and get a concierge with one of those gold luggage-carriers on wheels - how cool would that be????

Elaine


----------



## kevankiki

...I would feel like a real Disney Princess I think


----------



## torsie24

On your departure day - what time can you go into the CC lounge until?

It's not just 11 is it?


----------



## torsie24

No-one? Where's Marcus when you need him?


----------



## Cyrano

torsie24 said:


> No-one? Where's Marcus when you need him?



... and Claire (wideeyes) who is another CC lover


----------



## Liesbeth

torsie24 said:


> On your departure day - what time can you go into the CC lounge until?
> 
> It's not just 11 is it?



We have been in CC 3 times and all the times we used the lounge until we went home (17.00/18.00). The staff told us this was OK.
We love CC. Enjoy!!


----------



## torsie24

Liesbeth said:


> We have been in CC 3 times and all the times we used the lounge until we went home (17.00/18.00). The staff told us this was OK.
> We love CC. Enjoy!!



Yaaaay! Thank you!

Would you sacrifice a free night in a normal DLH room for CC? I'm going in January when VIP fastpass wil do us no favours really.....


----------



## marcus.ka

torsie24 said:


> No-one? Where's Marcus when you need him?



 

I am sorry but I am only a DLH standard room addict. We could not afford CC yet.  
But I have red in many answers here on the forum that quests of the CC can use the lounge until the end of their departure day. So I can confirm what Liesbeth said.


----------



## marcus.ka

torsie24 said:


> No-one? Where's Marcus when you need him?



By the way: Thank you for the compliment. I hope the Tag-Fairy will visit our DLRP section here soon and sees this.


----------



## wideeyes

torsie24 said:


> Yaaaay! Thank you!
> 
> Would you sacrifice a free night in a normal DLH room for CC? I'm going in January when VIP fastpass wil do us no favours really.....



I am having this dilemma myself as it is more than double the cost of staying standard however I know when I get there I will miss the lounge. Especially as it will be so cold. It is nice having somewhere to quickly retreat to for a hot drink and the main hotel gets so hectic in the evening it is nice having somewhere quiet to sit especially as the parks close early. It is just the cost that is holding me back as we will only be there for 3 nights and I always said I would only do CC for long stays.


----------



## torsie24

wideeyes said:


> I am having this dilemma myself as it is more than double the cost of staying standard however I know when I get there I will miss the lounge. Especially as it will be so cold. It is nice having somewhere to quickly retreat to for a hot drink and the main hotel gets so hectic in the evening it is nice having somewhere quiet to sit especially as the parks close early. It is just the cost that is holding me back as we will only be there for 3 nights and I always said I would only do CC for long stays.



I think I'm going to do the 3 nights in a standard room....as I am promised extra special magic maybe I'll get CC if it isn't full anyway. The lady has given me her contact details to let her know all my information. SO maybe I'll subtley mention CC? Or the Sleeping Beauty Suite! Hahaha. But thne I'd like to know what bonus I'd get if I booked CC.....just its gonna be £700 odd for 2 nights CC as opposed to 3 nights standard for £530. I could buy an awful lot of afternoon tea for £200! Also i figure if I ask at check in if theres any chance of an upgrade maybe they wont catch on I only paid for 2 nights and just charge me the extra per night for CC?


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Does anyone have a telephone number or fax number for then hotel as i want to fax a room request.


----------



## mollies_mum

Hi Little Mermaid,
Is this possible? I'd really like to make a room request but really have no idea how or what room to request!  
I'd really like a room with a park view...*sigh* wouldn't we all haha  
If you could PM me with details that would be great,
Did you definitely upgrade to the DLH today? I know you was toying with the idea,
Ruby x


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

mollies_mum said:


> Hi Little Mermaid,
> Is this possible? I'd really like to make a room request but really have no idea how or what room to request!
> I'd really like a room with a park view...*sigh* wouldn't we all haha
> If you could PM me with details that would be great,
> Did you definitely upgrade to the DLH today? I know you was toying with the idea,
> Ruby x



I think park views are only for Castle Club rooms and Suites, i just want a upper floor garden view, nothing fancy and something special put in the room for DD.

If i can find the number or fax number i'll let you know. And yes i upgraded to the DLH today.  Just gotta get the money to pay for it now


----------



## mollies_mum

Whoo good for you  Both our DD's will be so happy!
What was you thinking about having put in the room for your DD?
I think it is a lot of money but I'm only planning to do it once while my DD is little, well she's 8 and I want to do it with her before she turns into a stroppy teenager  
Ruby xxx


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

mollies_mum said:


> Whoo good for you  Both our DD's will be so happy!
> What was you thinking about having put in the room for your DD?
> I think it is a lot of money but I'm only planning to do it once while my DD is little, well she's 8 and I want to do it with her before she turns into a stroppy teenager
> Ruby xxx



This is my Christmas present to my self  

Im not sure what im gonna ask for in the room i want to see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## davewasbaloo

Hi folks,

We just got back from a surprise trip to DLP last weekend. As we were only going to have 30 hours in the resort, I really wanted to maximise on the potential. The DLH had a 30% discount for Dream AP holders, so we went for it. The price was still a little on the crazy side (£336 or $672) for one night for our family of 4 (2 adults, a 5 year old and a 3 year old), it would have been even more if we booked a package. But I can say that at least the DLH offers the service all of Disney used to.

When we got to the train station (we used the Eurostar), we opted to take our own luggage. They asked us to open it going through security, which was ok (not ideal). If we paid 15 euro, we could have had the luggage delivered to the hotel, but I was not too bothered given it was one small suitcase.

We then got to the hotel and dropped our bags off. Very efficient service. Straight into the park we went.

At 4:00 I checked in (most of the staff were tri, quad and quintlingual). Very fast, friendly and efficient. While I checked in there was a character parade down the stairs and character interaction to entertain the kids, it was a great start as my kids played ring around the rosy with Mickey, Goofy, a penguin from Mary Poppins, Tigger, and Eeyore. One little niggle, they used to have DLP labelled candy everywhere, but now it is more generic (the Hotel New York got rid of the candy all together in August - so this was still better). Also, we had 1 fastpass each for every day we were there (but what I did not realise is they can only be used between 2 and 6pm which is a shame, I thought they were good for the whole day).

The hotel was well decorated, and not worn anywhere (unlike the other DLP hotels). We went to the room and it was still very lovely and Disney orientated. And the toiletries were of a good quality and Disneyland Hotel Paris branded, including Tinker Bell carved in the soap. Also provided are robes and slippers.

For photos - check here:

The Baloos weekend for the opening of Halloween

The luggage was already in the room when we arrived, now that is the Disney service I used to know and love. The kids loved that the TV could be heard in the bathroom (this used to happen in the Hotel New York too, but it did not in our August trip).

That evening when we returned, there was turn down service with chocolates, and the bins had been emptied! Result.

We went to bed, and the next morning had a phone call from Goofy to wake us (if you stay in a suite or Castle Club, Tigger was knocking on people's doors to awaken them).

We went to breakfast (starts at 7:30 but with Extra Magic Hours, I would have hoped they would start earlier - we could have had room service at 7, but I thought we could miss out on good fun if we did that).

We were at Inventions for 7:28 and went into breakfast. We had a window seat overlooking Main Street and the sun had not yet risen! Coffee and tea was brought to our table (they used to bring juice too, but we had to get that ourselves). The buffet was good with the usual continental offerings, eggs, bacon, veal sausage, mushrooms, potatoes (so the same as Hotel New York), but over and above that, the DLH offered Pancakes, Donuts, and a better selection of fruit. It was very good. A few years ago it was a character breakfast, but instead the characters are in the foyer now. I have mixed emotions about this. It means the kids eat better now, and people tend to be better behaved at the DLH, so it is easier to play with them outside of the restaurant. So I think opinions will vary.

As we came out, we played with Pluto, Eeyore and Baloo and saw Tigger on the balcony. Great experience.

We went to the room and packed up. When we called bell services, they said to simply leave our luggage in the room. Which we did.

We dropped our key cards off and went into the park for Extra Magic Hours without having to negotiate security checks!!!! Yay!

Then when it was time to leave for the train, we went in, gave our name and room number, and had our luggage very quickly. Great service by well turned out cast members (the maids even wear Victorian Maid hats). If we had opted for Magical Express, we could have picked up the luggage at the train terminal instead, but again with such a short walk, it was not big deal.

So the DLH does offer a good Disney experience (I still prefer the Grand Californian at Disneyland in California), but it offered much better experience than the Animal Kingdom Lodge in WDW. 

So between the location, service, characters, the live pianist in the bar, the great restaurants, valet parking, and facilities (though it has one of the weaker pools).

But the prices are crazy, and considering if they are not fully booked, I can get a 2 bedroom villa with a better pool at Marriott Village Ile De France on the golf course for 1/3rd the price of the DLH or a mini suite at the Ritz for the same price, it is not a cheap option. But for a short break, a special occassion, or if you have the money, the DLH is a great Disney hotel. The sad thing is the Hotel New York and even the Sequoia Lodge used to offer a similar level of service, but no longer.

But I do recommend the DLH for something special.


----------



## Cyrano

Great addition to the DLH thread Dave. I'm sure many will have lots of questions and comments. Would be apprecaited if posters put these in a different thread. Thank you


----------



## davewasbaloo

Here are some photos to help trip planners:

Wallpaper in the main foyer


----------



## davewasbaloo

The headboard






Duvet
















In room wallpaper






Bathroom decor
















Bath tiles


----------



## davewasbaloo

The bed






The TV/Mini Bar cupboard
















Soap anyone?






View from our room


----------



## davewasbaloo

Our room in the morning






The foyer at 7:20 am






Waiting for breakfast
















The views at breakfast





















After breakfast, meeting some characters:


----------



## davewasbaloo

Off to bed at the DLH






Turn down service






Entertainment at check in


----------



## PJackson

Hi

We stayed in the DLH for our first ever Disney trip on 28th September - 2nd October 2008.

So many people are asking about the DLH at the moment and for up to date pics so here are a few - I'm not a great photographer but hopefully they give you a feel.

Overall, the hotel is just beautiful and everything is so well kept and thought out.  The breakfast is fantastic, the rooms are beautiful - Disney but in a subtle way so it's over little one's heads tbh but still gorgeous.  The character interaction at breakfast is amazing - it used to be breakfast with the characters from what I can gather - now they just hang around outside and interact before you go in.  To me this is good as the restaurant isn't huge (Inventions) and I think it would be crowded with characters in there, also it means the little ones are more likely to eat breakfast!

The Fantasia Bar is hideously expensive but nice for a relax at the end of the day (esp if the park closes early).  They have lovely cocktails and also do snacks but these are v limited and v expensive.  This was the only real negative of DLH - unless you want a full on (expensive) meal at the California Grill or Inventions in the evening, when the parks close early, there is nowhere to get a snack in the hotel other than the bar.  I paid E13.50 for a v plain cheese & ham pannini with a few crisps on the side - it was OK but not huge and not overly great.  You do get nice nibbles with the drinks - tortilla chips, olives and a dip normally.

We didn't try the pool (looked v busy in the eves and Disney wasn't actually that busy so I'd hate to see it at peak!).  Didn't try the spa either as just didn't have the time although I did look into it - it's open 2pm - 9pm each day and a massage started from around E100 from what I recall - an 'average' full body one was around E120!

Overall, I loved the little touches like the Peter Pan handle on the doors, the robes & slippers (nice at the end of a long day etc).  The turndown and chocolate coins with Mickey/Donald and crew on them.  The beautiful, subtle furniture and my fave (silly I know) the fabulous wallpaper in the foyer - it looks just like normal patterned paper - BUT, look up close! 

Nothing seemed a chore for the staff, they were friendly and attentive which is great when you are paying so much for your stay.

We did ask for connecting rooms (by email) and were told they weren't guaranteed but we got them which was great as it meant our children could sleep and we had somewhere to hang out when we weren't on 'our turn' at the bar (we took turns with my Mum & Stepdad to go and have a drink and relax).

I'd definately stay here again as the convenience of being on the doorstep with small children is fantastic.  Also the view every morning at breakfast really builds up the excitement which is lovely.

So here are my photos:

Our room:









Detail of headboard (Castle):





Close up of bedspread (Flora/Fauna/Merryweather)/Fantasia:





TV cabinet - Peter Pan:









Close up of door handle (Peter Pan):





Outside of our room (gardens):









The bar area:









The foyer:









The foyer wallpaper:





Some ornaments in the foyer/lift entrance:

















The artwork (all victorian type paintings of the park - lovely!):













Breakfast & the view from Inventions:

















Hope these are OK - not the best pics but give you all an idea...


----------



## PJackson

Sorry, some duplicates of Dave's but posted at the same time!


----------



## Cyrano

PJackson said:


> Sorry, some duplicates of Dave's but posted at the same time!



Not a problem. Anything that helps with posters appreciation of the hotel and assists with their trip planning is more than welcome


----------



## tetley02

My dd developed a phobia of the high water levels in the public loos, and on the wednesday she was desperate, I asked at city hall, they told me to pop over to the disneyland hotel.

I was mighty impressed with their public loos, although there were only 2, I would imagine there would be a huge queue if they were elsewhere.

I was also impressed that the woman cleaning them wore a uniform that matched the colour of the tiles.  I took pics inside the toilet as well!


----------



## britchic4

Fantastic you two, now I don't need to upload any of my hotel photos which would be duplicates. I agree completely, it was expensive but for us, this time, it was worth it to stay here.
Check-in was hassle-free, suitcase was in our room and collected from our room. Beds were lovely with extra pillows and the room was a lovely big size (for a European room). All staff were excellent that we came into contact with. I must admit we didn't turn on the TV, try room service or use the pool, but we were more than happy with the facilities we used. We stayed in the West Wing on the second floor and it was very quiet.
We had a cocktail in the Fantasia Cafe every night (although it was a breathtaking 12.50 euros), and actually changed our restaurant reservations so that we didn't leave the DLH at all in the evenings. 
No problems with being seated for breakfast, and the busy atmosphere in Inventions was more suited to breakfast than an evening meal for 2. Breakfast was delicious and plentiful, although DH was disappointed that the pancakes weren't hot. The bacon was gorgeous! We weren't there for the characters but there was a different one outside when we came in and when we left, and practically no queue for photos.
Room service prices were outrageous, and I must say I thought some of the shop prices were really outrageous this time. The shop on the second floor of the DLH though has the most wonderful dresses and when we come back at Christmas armed with the children's christmas pressie money from the in-laws I think we might pay the DLH shop a little visit!
If we can afford it, we'll definitely stay there again - in fact I'm going to price it up for May but I suspect it will be undoable!


----------



## hildasmuriel

We got back last night from our 3 night stay at the DLH. Hard to sum up in a few words.....but FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC is the first one that springs to mind. 
We were in a standard room on the first floor and it seemed massive - Dtr was convinced we'd been upgraded.  There are lovey little touches all around that we haven't had in other hotels - the toiletries are plentiful - cotton buds, cotton wool pads, bath crystals, bath gel, shampoo, hair conditioner, soap, body lotion and shower cap - and were replaced each day. They also smelt nice and not cheapy smelling. 
Yes, there really is a phone next to the loo.  
Dtr loved that even the shower curtain was pretty. The towels were all folded back ready for use, as were the flannels which were changed daily.

The hotel tv channels have more options for park information than we have seen in the others, and a choice of which language 'The Top Ten Things' is presented in.

There is, of course, a huge choice of room service meals available all night long, although we didn't order any. 

Your luggage is taken to your room and you can phone to have it collected as well.

Your bed is turned down each night, with (dark) choccy coins left for you.

The pool is superb and if you get it to yourself (as we did one afternoon) it is like a glimpse of what the millionaire life must be like - your very own swimming pool and jacuzzi. The towels are free and are fluffy but not the sort of fluffy-but-useless-at-drying you sometimes get.

Even the lifts and the waiting areas for them are sumptious. Everything feels opulent.
The breakfast were lovely and, if you have a later breakfast (say after EMH) it fills you up for most of the day, so you can skip lunch and have an early dinner. They have the usual cooked breakfast stuff as well as pancakes and maple syrup, all the usual breads and meats you get in the other hotels, real juice (not the dyed orange stuff) hot coffee...and for some reason banana bread and doughnuts.  
The surprising thing was the queue for breakfast at 7.30. It was longer than I have ever queued at Sequoia Lodge or even Santa Fe.  We didn't bother with an early breakfast after the first day because there was quite a scrum to get food and you had to wait in line....and that is one of the reasons people choose this hotel - to get away from this. 
Also there were quite a few queues to see the characters at times and they were not organised, apart from the main 'offcial' photo character. So if you dislike character scrums in the Park, don't expect toavoid this at the DLH.
The most convenient thing is the proximity to the Park - the ability to go back and change, relax, swim, whatever, without taking too much time out of your Disney day. It cannot be beaten for that.
The rooms can be exposed to quite a bit of noise as people leave or arrive at the Park, and Fantasia Gardens is cleaned at 5 o'clock in the morning with a machine(!) but it would only bother a light sleeper (I was up to use the loo - it didn't wake me. ).

Conclusion: if you are used to staying in 5 star hotels  on holiday then this would probably not thrill you too much. If, like me, you are unused to luxury and get tickled pink by all the special touches then, you must do this at least once - you have to save, borrow, budget, whatever it takes,  and experience just once the extra magic that is the DLH.


I will check my photos later and if I have anything that hasn't been added before I will put them on.


----------



## Danauk

We too just got back from here yesterday. I won't add much info, just some photos. We booked 2 standard rooms and I requested connecting rooms with a Fantasia Gardens view. We were not disappointed. We were given 2 connecting rooms on the 3rd floor at the end of one of the wings (in the round bit on the top floor on this photo I took from Panoramagique)





My parents room had one king bed, our room had 2 queen sized beds and a small balcony. 






From the balcony you could see ToT light up at night and the Disney Village sign through the trees. We did not find the noise bothersome, infact I often kept the balcony door open to hear the music coming from the village! 





















I have stayed in a few 5 star hotels and I thought the Disneyland Hotel was actually just as good as any others I have stayed in. The room was very well appointed (no wear and tear), the service we recieved was good (when we checked in the porter arranged for our laptops to be put in the managers safe in stead of in the regular bagage storage area - he suggested this, we did not ask) and the luggage was delivered to and collected from the room without is having to be there.

I loved our stay in the Disneyland hotel and actually thought it was worth paying the extra. I can't see me staying in any of the other hotels from now on.


----------



## hildasmuriel

Some photos.....


The ladies loo near Reception








The entrance to the pool area







The lift area 






and again....







and so onto our room........

our entrance hallway...






with the sweet little table






our bed






and the view from the bed!






Our bathroom 







our loo...with phone!







Our toiletries (replenished daily)






and our bed, turned down for the night






I have some food photos - I will put them up shortly.


----------



## hildasmuriel

These are photos of the breakfast. 


























Some things aren't shown - for some reason there was banana bread out each day (lovely!), there were several choices of juice, lots of spreads as well as ketchup and maple syrup. There was plenty of fresh fruit as well - both as a fruit salad and also as whole pieces - grapefruit, kiwi fruit, 2 sorts of melon, apples, bananas etc.

On Wednesday morning the California Grill and Inventions were both full so we were shown to the room where people staying in suites have their breakfast, which was even more swish.






There were always lots of staff on hand as well to attend to ones every whim.


----------



## Boo-Boo

I thought I would just do a little write up about our stay from 23rd-27th December...I apologise if I mention what has already been written!

We arrived 1ish and we were checked in very quickly, the kids were given a little colouring in set so they were happy, our room was ready which was great news, so we headed up for a nose before hitting the parks.

The room was clean and everything in working order. During our stay housekeeping was to a high standard. The only thing myself and hubby thought was for the money paid the room was pretty much the same as we had in the NY just different decor!

Breakfast time was busy, but we didnt have to queue at all, fantastic choice for breakfast, we all really enjoyed it. There were always photo opportunities with a character just outside and if you timed it right there were 3/4 other characters in the corridor, which was great, one morning wasnt as good as we experienced the usual pushing in!

Obviously location was brilliant and I expect that is what you pay the money for!

Overall we did like the hotel, mainly for the characters and location, one thing I was hoping for was just a little something for the kids on christmas day, nothing big, just a bag of coins left in our room wouldve been a lovely touch, but maybe I was expecting too much!  

Oh yes.....4pm at the DLH was brilliant with characters galore !

Our view....lovely with all the lights...if we twisted our head to the left we could jst see the castle through the tress!






This was our turndown service, it was hystrical the way all the cuddlies were laid out!
As you can see we had to bring lots of little friends with us, suprised we didnt have to pay a supplement!  
Dont know how those choccies got there!


----------



## Disneyadore

I found these pictures. Mind you there not mine,just "borrowed" them.


----------



## Disneyadore

We found a Nespresso machine in our room.  
Also we had a water heater to make tea but I forgot to take a picture.


----------



## joolz1910

I'm sorry but I have no photos to add to this thread. I just wanted to add my opinion to help anyone deciding whether or not they should stay here. 

I had originally booked to stay at the SL - after a lot of deliberation, I finally paid to upgrade and it was worth every penny. I totally fell in love with the hotel and it is my dream to stay there again. 

Some of my highlights:

Beautiful lobby - particularly the chandelier 
Subtle touches like the Mickey wallpaper - easily missed!
Character interaction to avoid the Park 'scrums'
Elegant rooms
Robes and slippers
Themed toiletries
Bathrooms with double sink and phone in the loo
Peaceful!
VIP fastpasses (we got 4 each day) for standard rooms
Relaxed and plentiful breakfasts with stunning views
Turndown service complete with Mickey chocolates
Location location location
Being close enough to nip back quickly
Looking down Main Street and seeing 'my' hotel lit up
Watching everyone trudge towards the Village when the Parks closed 

My favourite thing was opening the window in my room, after the Park had closed and the kids were asleep, and listening to the Disney music being played in the Park. Priceless.


----------



## torsie24

As you may know by now, we LOVED the DLH!!

It was so lovely to enter the lobby, which even at a time that had been busy at SL was very quiet with no queue at reception.






We checked in on the 18th of January at about 12.30 and our room was ready. We were on the 3rd floor, in the same building as reception with a view over the main entrance and discoveryland.

It was a wonderful view in my opinion as I could see the steam train pulling into Main Street and we could hear the Main Street Music and as we got to our room I opened the window and a few minutes later we heard the character express start up!






The decoration of the room was wonderful!






The room was beautiful, more so in the flesh than all the pictures I have seen, and the bathroom was soooo much better than the tiny Sequoia Lodge ones!






As for the beds, they were VERY comfortable and I loooooved the bed spread!






My other (chocolate loving) half was a big fan of the turn down service!






We were treated like royalty our entire trip. Jack requested champagne and flowers that day we got engaged and we were delivered a bunch bigger than me as well as champagne and strawberries, which we were told ther was no charge for when we checked out!

We made reservations for Inventions and California Grill and te person at concierge asked if it was a special occasion and we said about the engagement and we were given the BEST seat in the restaurant for both meals, as well as candles and a big round of appluase from all the CMs at our CG dinner.

The lady who checked in breakfast was the sweetest, and always there from our first day, on the first day we got there a bit early so I was talking to her, so every morning she gave us a window seat (combining dinner and breakfast we actually only sat at 2 different tables in the CG!) and slipped us extra sweets when we left!

Breakfast was wonderful!!! Loads of options and all delicious!!!

Needless to say, whenever we return to DLRP there will only be one accomodation option for us. Jack fancies Castle Club next time, but to be honest I couldn't have wanted more from this stay, so would be more than happy to have a standard room again!


----------



## phgannon

Hi

I've just found this thread... I never knew it even existed! There's great info here for anyone interested in staying at the Disneyland Hotel.

I just thought I'd add my bits! 

Firstly, I have a page on my website dedicated to the Disneyland Hotel's *Castle Club*: http://www.haighgannon.com/castle_club_info/index.html

I have also recently completed a *video tour of the Disneyland Hotel and Castle Club* - see this post: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2188815

I hope this is of some use to those interested.

Patrick


----------



## phgannon

Hi

Further to my post above I thought I'd mention that my site and it's DLP section has just had a massive overhaul.

Rather than post the exact same message twice (which I'm sure would be against the rules  ) please have a look at this this thread if you're in the market for more user based info, photos and videos of DLP, the DLH and Castle Club.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2284454

Thanks

Patrick


----------



## Samf1971

We've just returned from our stay here from 13 - 17 September

Check-in was very slow.  There was no queue, and a lady took my name and got our envelope out, gave me the questionnaire thing to fill in and told me to wait at the desk, I filled it in, and then waited for someone to come and see me - which no-one did, the very same lady along with 3 other cast members were stood at the desk next to me chatting and looking at their iphones while I stood and waited, I said "excuse me" but she promptly proceeded to see someone else and place them at a desk with an CM. still I'm stood there being ignored, finally someone came out of the office and noticed I was still there so asked if I was being seen & she then served me.  This wasn't exactly the standard of check in I expected (it wasn't busy, there was no queue) 

When I originally booked the room (way back in March) I asked for a low floor as my son has trouble with lifts and stairs and I would be using his major buggy and my DH would also have his wheelchair - but this request was ignored

I also recently sent an email to ask if it was possible for anything special due to the fact that DH had been extremely ill and at the time were not sure if we'd even ever have another family holiday (sorry to sound so morbid, but he was very ill) - again this request had been ignored (I did have an e-mail to acknowledge my request)

Hey ho, onto the room

We had a family room (no. 3247) and had a view over the swimming pool on the left hand wing of the hotel - left hand as you look at it from the front(they said it was the 2nd floor, but we were 3 floors up including the ground floor)

The family room had 2 beds and a sofa bed, coffee table, dining table and tv console.  Our room also had a cot in it when we arrived  this was never removed although we did ask for it to be.  The room was a decent size, probably as it was a corner room and was clean and nicely presented, although I did expect a little more in the room, perhaps a welcome tray and kettle or coffee machine as standard would have been very nice, especially considering the price for the hotel, I felt that the only "extras" in the actual room were the additional TV channels,an ice bucket & the gowns/slippers other than that it was a pretty standard room much the same as the other hotels.

I requested a bottle warmer from housekeeping which never arrived, I requested it again, still didn't arrive, then the third and final time it arrived along with a kettle - again I expected a much better service than that

Room service was good, food was nice although expensive but for us it meant that we could sit down for a meal (my DS has Autism and it's very difficult to go to a restaurant as it's extremely distressing for him and also he has a very limited diet and doesn't eat anything) 

Breakfast was in the California grill, I did think the waiters were a little miserable as they never said hello good morning or anything like that, it would have also been nice to have had a coffee pot on the table rather than having to call them back everytime you wanted a drink, after seeing the breakfast photos I was really looking forward to it, but the buffet was very small in the California Grill with not as much choice and the hot food was never hot and even cold on a couple of occasions & again for the price I didn't expect to have to make my own toast

On whole we were disappointed with the stay and expected better service - perhaps even with a smile! it is after all the top hotel for the resort, the only person who was friendly and pleasant was the chap who brought our cases - Sven, he was really nice and helpful and even commented on how nice my suitcase was!  

Next time I think we'll be back to the Cheyenne as for the money spent on the DLH we didn't think it was worth it.

Pictures below of the family room, room service menu etc and also room service food.


----------



## Ms Poppins

We stayed here from Monday 11th - Thursday 14th October 2010.

We arrived at the hotel reception at approx 13:45, just off the Eurostar. (For anyone wondering: when arriving at the hotel from the Village side and having to go through security - your cases are scanned, not opened for the whole world to see!) 

Reception was quiet and we were seen to immediately. Everything was explained very well (even though we'd been to DLP before) including how fast pass works, breakfast, park tickets and directions of how to navigate the hotel. We were given 1 fastpass each, per day. These can only be used before 1pm and after 4pm.

The lobby is stunning:
















Happily our room was ready. We were asked to leave our luggage at the concierge desk, who would bring our cased to our room, but we didn't bother and just took them ourselves. From reception we went to floor 2 in the lift and then walked along the main corridor in which the shop, bar and restaurants are located. Some lovely windows along the way:





















At the other end of the lobby we took another lift to the 3rd floor. Our room was number 3364 - on a corner. We had a family room for 5 people. 

The room had 2 large beds and a sofa bed, which my eldest two ended up arguing over as they both wanted it - it was soooo comfy...and large enough for my 
6ft, 16 year old. 
















The room is equipped with a tv, mostly international channels, but did have disney channels in English and a mini bar that we did not use and remained locked throughout. There is and ice bucket in the room and the kids were tasked with filling this up each evening using the ice machines located throughout the hotel, which they enjoyed looking for. It turned out they were back within a few minutes each night, so plenty around. The cabinet for the tv and mini bar had a beautiful Peter Pan design. 

The beds were comfy, and there were extra pillows in the wardrobe. We also had 2 big fluffy white dressing gowns and 2 pairs of slippers. The bedding for the sofa bed was in the wardrobe (although I didn't notice this and phoned housekeeping who sent someone up to make the bed up). The beds were turned down each night with gold chocolate coins placed on the sheets. The sofa bed was made each day too. I really love the decor, bedding and feel of luxury. I didn't mind the walk to reception each morning as there is so much to look at on the way!

The housekeeping service was very good, with our rooms always magically cleaned when we returned. A kettle was delivered in about 10 minutes when I called. The bathroom toiletries were replenished daily, plenty of towels, and all very clean. There is also a hairdryer in the bathroom, double sinks (very handy when there's lots of you!) and lots of space.






The location of this hotel is it's obvious main attraction. We'd go for EMH and then back to the hotel for about 9:30ish for breakfast which was served in either Inventions or the California Grill. Buffet breakfast with plenty of choice and hot items. Although, I must agree that it could have been a bit warmer on one of the days. Another bonus is the character meets held in the foyer outside the restaurants each morning - saves lots of time in the park if you want to meet a special mouse!






The character interaction was great - lots of running about!











Every CM we encountered was very nice and we got a smile and a 'bonjour' from everyone we met from corridors to restaurants. 

We didn't use the pool facilites this time, but probably would in the summer. Location is obviously the main benefit of this hotel which saves so much time. No hustling your way through the Village each night or morning having to queue up for bag check. 

We all absolutely loved our stay here, and whilst I agree it is very expensive (we probably won't be able to do it again) I think every hotel on DLP property is expensive for what you get. Being a family of 5 we usually choose 2 rooms, but with the recent discounts it actually worked out cheaper for us to have a family room here instead of 2 at the Hotel New York.


----------



## Sid74

We just got back from our first stay at the Disneyland Hotel.
We drove through the night, and checked in at 9am on Monday 22nd November. Our room wasn't ready, I wasn't really expecting it to be, I just wanted our park tickets.

We went back to get our room key at 5pm. The room we were given was filthy! The beds had been made, but there were dirty towels, covered in hair, in a pile in front of the wardrobe doors. The bathroom hadn't been cleaned and it was really grungy.

I phoned reception and complained. They sent someone along with keys to a new room. I was really upset that we had checked in at 9am so they knew we were there, yet at 5pm they gave us a filthy room!

My eldest DD was really upset that I had complained, she said I had picked on the poor hotel staff. I asked her if she had wanted to stay in the first room we were given, surprisingly her answer was no!

We moved to the new room. I said I was disappointed that this was how guests that had spent the amount of money it cost to stay at the Disneyland, were treated. I mentioned that I was a DVC member, and this definately wasn't what I was expecting from the flagship DLP hotel.

We got up the next morning and went to the Studios. At lunchtime I said I wanted to go back to the hotel for a hot drink and half an hour to get warm, before heading to the Disneyland Park.
We got into the room and the tv was on asking me to get in touch with reception about our move to the castle club!

I rang reception, and was told that a manager would be along with the keys to our new room, overlooking the castle! We were going to be in the room next to the Presidential Suite.

We had a fantastic stay. I didn't think that the Dsneyland standard rooms were any better than the rooms at the Hotel New York, but the Castle club is stupendous!

I have 2 more DLP hotels to stay at, the Newport Bay and the Sequoia Lodge, then I have been to all of them, but both DH and I have been trying to figure out how to combine those hotels with a stay in the castle club.


----------



## pixiesprite

We stayed at the DLH in May 2010 and it was fab! Most of the photos I have are repeats of the ones already on the thread but I do have one or two that may be of interest, we were really lucky and were given a standard room (with 2 double beds) which looks out over the park entrance.

We stayed in room 1420, which is on the top floor above the reception. It has a big window ledge/seat and you could quite happily sit there all day watching the train pulling into Main Street station. Everytime we heard the whistle we all ran to the window 

When we got  to the room there were two little eeyore plushies waiting for DD, she was delighted. And the chocolates on the pillow at night were a lovely touch. It was a very handy hotel when travelling with a smallie, a hop, skip & a jump and you're back in your room for a rest.

*Room 1420:* (the last room on the top floor - beside the round tower)





*The view from our room:* (and the train in the station... toot, toot!)





*The view at night:* (stunning!)





*Lobby at night:*





Loved it there, hope to stay there again someday


----------



## Carrie_Cat

Price list up to the 31st of March 2015


----------



## Carrie_Cat

*Rack rate 1st April - 31st October 2015 - Thanks to DCP for the photo*


----------



## dark54555

Question for the Disneyland Hotel experts:

Starting to look at a trip to DLP in June of next year.  Went and plugged in dates on the official site, and no Castle Club rooms even shop up as an option.  Is there a date restriction or a trick to this, or do they really book up more than a year in advance?  Won't be able to confirm airfare until next month, so I won't have exact dates until then.


----------



## SleepingX3Beauty

Castle club rooms aren't book-able trough the website, you have to call the reservations line for that to get a quote. Same goes for empire state in NY and suites in all the hotels.


----------



## scoobydooby

Hi. I have just booked the Disneyland Hotel for next year and have a standard terrace room. I was just wondering if someone could tell me about the terrace part? It cost more so I am assuming it's nice??!! Thanks.


----------



## Anemone

scoobydooby said:


> Hi. I have just booked the Disneyland Hotel for next year and have a standard terrace room. I was just wondering if someone could tell me about the terrace part? It cost more so I am assuming it's nice??!! Thanks.


We had a standard terrace room in 2013. Here's a couple of photos of the terrace.  It's pretty but we didn't use it.  Would be handy for a smoker.


----------



## scoobydooby

Anemone said:


> We had a standard terrace room in 2013. Here's a couple of photos of the terrace.  It's pretty but we didn't use it.  Would be handy for a smoker.


Many thanks that looks nice. I'm happy to be on the ground floor and able to go outside my room that feels less claustrophobic. Thanks for the photos


----------



## Ms Poppins

We stayed here for two nights on 25 February 2019 - 2 adults

Booked via Expedia on a room only basis as we have Annual Passes. Breakfast isn't included anymore as standard, nor do you get hotel fastpass unless you are in the Castle Club/Suites where you get VIP fastpass.

We arrived by car in the afternoon and check in was quite quick. Receptionist was lovely and explained everything about the parks.

I'd emailed the hotel before our visit to say that we were celebrating our 25th Wedding anniversary and could we please have a nice room with just one bed as we wanted to have a seating area. Our room was located on the 2nd floor, past the hotel shop/restaurants.

Room 3220



The room was beautiful, 1 large bed with a sofa and table/chairs just as we'd asked.









Complimentary water and champagne!



A kettle, nespresso machine and complimentary coffees/tea etc were included

 

Trusty ice bucket and glasses - ice machines are located on each floor I think



continued on next post.....


----------



## Ms Poppins

......cont

The bathroom was really nice. Lovely little details around the mirror and bath. Shampoo/Conditioner/body wash etc included. Nice big fluffy towels too.

  

Hairdryer is attached to the wall in the bathroom



There were two bathrobes and slippers in the wardrobe. Also an ironing board/iron and digital safe. Laundry service is available on request.



Turndown service each day, with lovely Disneyland Paris Hotel chocolates and Disney cards with characters on them.



Our room was cleaned beautifully each day. We didn't use the mini-bar or room service but both are available. Breakfast can also be delivered as part of room service.

We visited the La Vallee shopping outlet one afternoon. There is an on request shuttle service available by calling the concierge and arranging a pick up time from reception. Cost is 6E per adult for a return journey. Great service and less hassle than using the train.

We didn't use the pool or the spa facilities this time.

The restaurants are located on the 2nd floor beside the Cafe Fantasia bar and near the shop. We didn't use any of these facilities this time except the shop but have in the past and Cafe Fantasia in particular is lovely.

The location is obviously amazing. We were located on the side nearest the exit turnstyles and it was literally a 10 second walk to the hotel entrance after leaving the park.



Fantasia gardens in front of the hotel is stunning in the evening as is the entire hotel.



Having stayed here twice before we were not disappointed. I know a refurbishment will take place, I think after the Hotel New York is completed, but honestly I think it's still a really lovely, well maintained hotel. The Victorian theme is beautiful and I think the furnishings compliment it. Technology wise, free wifi is included and worked well and I'm sure the refurbishment will bring the USB and extra sockets that we are now used to in the other hotels that have been upgraded. Overall an absolutely wonderful stay here and I'd love to stay here again.


----------



## closetmickey

Are robes and slippers provided in all rooms in the DLH?


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## Limes96

I’m wondering if anyone here has experience with families of 5 at DLH. If I were to book a family room with the sofa bed and two doubles for my family of 4, would I be able to add on my older son to the reservation if he’s able to come with us at the last minute? I’m wondering because although in the room description it says the room sleeps 5, I’m not able to pull the same room up when I do a search for a room that will fit all 5 of us.


----------



## elstoleno

This was our room


----------



## kmedina

Does anyone know why no availability shows up for this hotel even for dates a year out? I've tried different months and everything, because my dates are flexible, but I want this hotel.


----------



## Karin1984

kmedina said:


> Does anyone know why no availability shows up for this hotel even for dates a year out? I've tried different months and everything, because my dates are flexible, but I want this hotel.


It's closed due to Covid and they haven't released a reopening date. They just stopped everything, even though it is likely that the hotel will reopen at some point. 
Other contributor could be the upcoming refurbishment. This hotel is the last one to get refurbished before the 30th year anniversary. Maybe they haven't fixed the dates for this yet.


----------



## Darth Mando

Are there any hints or educated guesses when the Disneyland Hotel might re-open?


----------



## tennisfan

Darth Mando said:


> Are there any hints or educated guesses when the Disneyland Hotel might re-open?



Not until sometime next year at earliest.  Not sure how long they plan on having it closed.  I know Art of Marvel/HNY went past planned opening. Opening of DLH hasn't been mentioned

Plus building materials were/are hard to source so can easily be behind schedule


----------



## Karin1984

Darth Mando said:


> Are there any hints or educated guesses when the Disneyland Hotel might re-open?


It's not a very good clue, and I am not even sure if it is a clue. But... Disney's group travel agency has created a 'Disney around the world'-trip. A $100k trip visiting all 6 Disney parks in the world in July/August 2023. For Disneyland Paris in late July 2023 the plan is to stay at the Marvel hotel. as this is such an over the top trip, it is strange they do not stay at the Disneyland Hotel. 

This could have more reasons: 1. This trip has several special events, like visiting the Skywalker Ranch for a Star Wars vibe, maybe they want a Marvel vibe as well. or 2. the Disneyland Hotel in Paris will after the refurb won't be that special. The theme and restaurants at the Marvel hotel will be more interesting. OR! 3: They worry that the Disneyland Hotel refurb won't be ready on time and to make sure they sell something they can exactly promise, they go with the Marvel hotel.


----------



## Aussie Wendy

I would think they are taking a chance on China for Shanghai DL given they still have a Covid zero policy and at the blink of an eye lock down entire suburbs or housing blocks (as in no one can go out their door). Only residents or reunion or work visa holders can get in atm, no tourists, and that trip is only 12 months off. Just wasn’t sure how much news on China Europe and US is getting versus us in Aus.


----------



## Karin1984

Aussie Wendy said:


> I would think they are taking a chance on China for Shanghai DL given they still have a Covid zero policy and at the blink of an eye lock down entire suburbs or housing blocks (as in no one can go out their door). Only residents or reunion or work visa holders can get in atm, no tourists, and that trip is only 12 months off. Just wasn’t sure how much news on China Europe and US is getting versus us in Aus.


Not a lot of news here in Europe. After 2 years of Covid, the strict rules in China are not that newsworthy anymore. Sometimes it comes by, if there is a big outbreak. I wasn't aware of Shanghai and Hong Kong's Disney parks for the last months until it coincidentally popped up in my newsfeed on social media. 

In the beginning the European Disneyland Paris and themepark social media channels reported on closing and openings of the Disney parks around the world, but nowadays it's a bit 'been there, done that'. 

I think for the world trip that Disney has planned for ABD, it's in Summer 2023, they are certainly hoping for a better time.


----------

